# American Vs GCC Car Specs



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I wanted to buy a car and one car specifically sticks to my mind but most of the specs are American and i don't really understand the difference as everyone refers me to go for GCC specs and i can clearly see from the price, American has a less price comparing with GCC version. Any suggestions, please?

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

New Insurance rules make it very difficult to get Fully Comprehensive Insurance for non Gcc spec cars.


----------

